# Limestone vs Sandstone



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the easiest way to tell the difference between the two??

Also seeing how I have very soft water now. Will it hurt to put in some limestone? For things like my snails which are starting to look crusty  . Isn't Texas holey rock limestone??


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I belive sandstone will easily grind together and produce sand if two like peices are rubbed together. Don't quote me on it. I think Sandstone if you look at it closely it looks like grains of sand pressed together. I think.


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

That is what I was thinking from my geology class here at WSU several semesters ago. I have also found a piece of limestone by the driveway and remember Dr. Yung telling us in class that you can use Vinegar to test to see if a rock is high in calcium or not. 

I like the looks of the sandstone I have better so I will probably use it instead. I have alot of this sandstone in my backyard.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

Fred_E_Krugar said:


> That is what I was thinking from my geology class here at WSU several semesters ago. I have also found a piece of limestone by the driveway and remember Dr. Yung telling us in class that you can use Vinegar to test to see if a rock is high in calcium or not.
> 
> I like the looks of the sandstone I have better so I will probably use it instead. I have alot of this sandstone in my backyard.


Hey!
vinegar doesn't react with calcium it reacts with carbonates but most of them are calcium ones. you should also test the sandstone for carbonates becauste there's a chance that the matrix has a high content. go to a drugstore and buy chloridric acid dilute it and test with it it's much more efficient in testing the presence of carbonates


----------



## xavierj123 (Aug 24, 2008)

You can also test with muriatic acid which is hydrochloric acid. Limestone is smooth and light gray in color except when exposed for a long period of time. Then is has that ugly dark worn out gray appearance. Sandstone on the other hand is rough with the texture of sandpaper. You will find different colors of sandstone because other minerals are usually mixed with it. Iron minerals will give it a red/rust appearance. Coal a charcoal appearance, etc. Normally you can rub your thumb on it and bits of sandstone grain will rub off. It is softer than limestone. When in doubt check with your local geological survey department.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

I have read that limestone cause the ph rise very high and is unsafe for an aquarium. So if you want it test it first. For find sometimes facts about aquarium change. Found with vinegar test, a few drops cause fizz.


----------



## Fred_E_Krugar (Oct 13, 2008)

Well the sandstone must be sandstone, because I just tested the water and the KH 6* and GH 6* so I would say it is safe


----------

